
Americans to Inherit $764B This Year, Mostly Tax-Free - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-28/americans-will-inherit-764-billion-this-year-mostly-tax-free
======
gshdg
So that’s something like $2250 per capita? Even if only 2% of the population
inherit something in a given year, that’s an average of $100k. Given
inequality, it’s a fair guess that the median is more like $50k.

Should a $50k or $100k inheritance be taxed? Probably a bit.

But this feels a little blown out of proportion.

